# Guesses on lenses for Photoplus



## kirispupis (Oct 24, 2012)

We'll know this for sure within a few days (hours?) but I thought I would take a stab at what lenses they'll announce.

*Most likely*
35mm 1.4 II - priced somewhere between $1700-$2100
200-400/1.4x - priced at $10k

*Possibilities*
TS-E 90 II - magnification near .5x, similar updates to other TS lenses, priced at $2100
TS-E 45 II - similar updates to other TS lenses, priced at $2100
400/5.6 II - much sharper. Has new gen IS. Priced at $2300.
300/4 II - much sharper, takes extenders better. Has new gen IS. Priced at $2300

*Unlikely*
100-400 II - no more push/pull, much sharper and faster. Priced at $3000.
135/2 II - Priced at $1900.
MP-E 65 II - Significantly better optics, maybe increased magnification. Priced at $2300.

*Not happening*
14-24 - Maybe an "in development" announcement, which means 2014


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 24, 2012)

More mirrorless lenses.


----------



## Menace (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm hoping for a 35L 1.4 II - I'm not missing shots by not having it at present so can afford to wait for a while


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 25, 2012)

1/1,000,000 odds

135mm F/1.8L IS USM. ;D


----------



## brianleighty (Oct 25, 2012)

Ouch! $1900 for a new 135? That would be more than double the current. Even by Canon's latest price standards I think that'd be a bit out of whack.


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 25, 2012)

Maybe price and availability of the Samyang 24mm TSE? That would be cool.

I bought the 135L in May when it was on rebate, figuring the new one would be 2x the cost....may be years before I find out if I was right! Honestly love it the way it is. One of my favorite lenses.

-Brian


----------



## Viggo (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm hoping for a new 35 L II aswell... weathersealing is a major drawback with the old, and seeing the color and contrast of the 24 compared makes me want the 35 as good.


----------



## dolina (Oct 26, 2012)

I am hoping for a 135/1.8L with 5-stops of IS and 400/5.6L with 5-stops of IS being announced in Photoplus.


----------



## dirtcastle (Oct 29, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> 1/1,000,000 odds
> 
> 135mm F/1.8L IS USM. ;D



+1

What a lens that would be. And it would be heavy, even without the IS.


----------



## dolina (Oct 29, 2012)

dirtcastle said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > 1/1,000,000 odds
> ...


Sony has one without IS and it weighs 985g. So one can assume it will weigh about 1kg with IS?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 29, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> We'll know this for sure within a few days (hours?) but I thought I would take a stab at what lenses they'll announce.
> 
> *Most likely*
> 35mm 1.4 II - priced somewhere between $1700-$2100
> ...



Ok, so it's 10/28 and Photoplus is over. What new lenses were announced?


----------



## PackLight (Oct 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> kirispupis said:
> 
> 
> > We'll know this for sure within a few days (hours?) but I thought I would take a stab at what lenses they'll announce.
> ...



And where is the new 46mp camera and the 7D II


----------



## tron (Oct 29, 2012)

PackLight said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > kirispupis said:
> ...



Well all these seemed more like a wish list anyway and nothing more...


----------



## kirispupis (Oct 31, 2012)

tron said:


> Well all these seemed more like a wish list anyway and nothing more...



It was a bit more than a wish list. I based it off news here on CR and what Canon has released recently. The 35/1.4 II has popped up here numerous times and Canon long ago announced the 200-400/1.4x. The 400/5.6 and 300/4 are AFAIK the oldest lenses in Canon's lineup. The TS-E 90 and TS-E 45 are due for upgrades similar to the TS-E 24 II.

The MP-E 65 II was wish list - I'll give you that.  However Canon has filed a patent for an update, so it is at least something they are thinking about.

I must admit I am disappointed Canon did not release anything for Photoplus. I really thought they would. I'm a bit glad though. I just finished purchasing some equipment and have little budget left.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 31, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> The 400/5.6 and 300/4 are AFAIK the oldest lenses in Canon's lineup. The TS-E 90 and TS-E 45 are due for upgrades similar to the TS-E 24 II.



Released in 1993 and 1999, respectively, they're merely middle-aged in the lineup. The two non-L TS-E lenses you mention are from 1991. The 20/2.8 is from 1992, the 100/2 is from 1991, the 35/2 is from 1990, and the 50/2.5 compact macro and 135/2.8 SF are from 1987 (I think those are the oldest lenses in the current lineup).


----------



## Ricku (Oct 31, 2012)

I just want them to release a 14-24L, or a 16-35L III , or a 17-40L II.

Don't care which one it is. I just want a sharp UWA-zoom from Canon, and I want it now.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hopefully we'll get a lens and d-slr announcement (30+mp d-slr?) within the next few weeks as Nikon has announced a 70-200 f/4 VR and plans for a D5200 announcement next week.


----------



## Ricku (Oct 31, 2012)

Canon 14-24 said:


> Hopefully we'll get a lens and d-slr announcement (30+mp d-slr?) within the next few weeks as Nikon has announced a 70-200 f/4 VR and plans for a D5200 announcement next week.


I hope you are right!

And I do like your name. Please come and sit on my camera.


----------



## iaind (Oct 31, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> kirispupis said:
> 
> 
> > The 400/5.6 and 300/4 are AFAIK the oldest lenses in Canon's lineup. The TS-E 90 and TS-E 45 are due for upgrades similar to the TS-E 24 II.
> ...



Thought 300 f4 IS introduced March 97. Agree with all other dates


----------



## artsmalley (Oct 31, 2012)

Ricku said:


> I just want them to release a 14-24L, or a 16-35L III , or a 17-40L II.
> 
> Don't care which one it is. I just want a sharp UWA-zoom from Canon, and I want it now.



Ditto on the 14-24L or new 16-35L. Need to get one or the other soon...Please Canon.


----------



## Axilrod (Oct 31, 2012)

Those prices seem kind of steep.....then again I guess that's been a trend with Canon recently, but still high.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 31, 2012)

iaind said:


> Thought 300 f4 IS introduced March 97.



Thanks - you're correct.


----------

